# Adjusting my AGXs



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, I just got my AGX dampers in the other day and I was wondering about the setting. I have prokits on my car already and The AGXs will help out for the suffering my stock dampers are going thru. 

Now, I installed my front Struts yesterday and I'm going to be installing the rear ones tomorrow (when I get my motivational rear mounts). The front ones are 4 way adjustable and the rear ones are 8-way. I like the sporty feeling all the time out of my car and I was wondering where I should set the AGXs. Right now, I have the fronts all the way at 4 and even though it's stiffer, It's smoother than with the stockies. I like the feeling. 

Is it ok to keep the shocks on the stiffest setting(might keep the 8-way at 6(?))? I might turn it down like before a long trip or on a date , but can I leave it like that?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

It may seem cool at first, but it will get old fast at those settings, I leave mine on 1/1 for daily driving, and only really change them for autocrossing. As it is they are still ten times stiffer than my car used to be. Feel free to experiment i guess, but most people I know have it on 1/1.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

1/4 works great with my 300/200 springs. Full stiff is way TOO stiff for the street.


----------



## Arsenal200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

lol i guess maybe i should turn mine down??im riding em at 2/6 for street use


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

2 and 4 thats how mine are set up on my 240.When i autoX they go all the way up.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*UMM*

Typically softer settings in the front promote better turn in, at least it does on my car. They never move from 2 front and 5 rear unless I go to the drag strip, then the rears go to 8. This is on AGX/GC with 350/300 springs.


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I was told before I got my springs that 2 (f) and 5 (r) were the softest we should use on the street....I never put mine on 1 in front because I heard it can get bouncy....


----------

